# Server Problems



## potroastV2 (Jan 24, 2007)

as you may have noticed yesterday and today we have been having problems staying online. Basically these are growing pains and I am going to have to move our site to a faster server, if we do end up going down for 2 days do not worry we will be back up.

Back up and faster


----------



## dankciti (Jan 24, 2007)

patience makes nice budz kinder budz kum from studying kidz so get reading and expand you knowledge while we vacation ...

right?


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks for the heads up roll


----------



## Bigbud (Jan 24, 2007)

*yeah thanks thought it was my pc been trying to sort it all day lol as it would load then disconnect least i now no what the problem was*


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 24, 2007)

AllMeatNoPotato said:


> thanks for the heads up roll


 
Yup.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 24, 2007)

Bigbud said:


> *yeah thanks thought it was my pc been trying to sort it all day lol as it would load then disconnect least i now no what the problem was*


yeah I though it was me also. I was on the break of doing a system destruct and use a file shreader to clean up the rest. lol


----------



## FaNt0m (Jan 24, 2007)

Phew.. I thought the feds were onto us . It wasn't until I changed my DNS server that I was able to access the site, and interestingly I was having lots of issues with U.S.A. dns servers. As soon as I switched to a european or canadian server, it worked .


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2007)

i almost burned them down again.


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 24, 2007)

rollitup, I'm really anti-paypal. Any chances I can just send you a money order to help support the site?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 24, 2007)

420 thanks for the offer, let me get us transfered over to the new server and then Im going to add a couple more ads, I don't really like taking money from people and not giving them anything. I am having hoodies being made up etc... so the store should be ready hopefully soon. If anything happens to the website due to legal reason the forum will be closed and I will notify every user personally through email. If you can't access the site then it just means we are having growing pains.

rollitup


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2007)

legal reasons? everything ok?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 24, 2007)

ohhh yeah everything is fine, but some people probbly wonder if they can not access the server. I was just letting you know the process I would take if something did happen. Nothing would, we do not sell or deal with any seeds, and that is the main reasons the big sites got taken offline.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2007)

cool. love it here. thanks.


----------



## FallenHero (Jan 25, 2007)

Now i feel even better. oh yeah, if something did happen, you can make everything dissapear right?


----------



## joe livewire (Jan 25, 2007)

say man im new to the site, and trying to figure out how to make a post. can you tell me how.thanks joe livewire


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 25, 2007)

russ0r.... last I heard rollitup isn't storing any information as far as IPs. If you've revealed something in a post that could let you be identified....not so sure he could fix that during a raid.

rollitup.... I hear you about not wanting to take money for nothing. But I understand about websites and how they grow. On the other hand you seem fairly technical as you used the word whois while we were hanging out the other day. But here's my thing. My email notifications for posts seem to have died right around when the webhost died. Did you shut that service off or is there something wrong with my account? And if you did shut them off due to overhead I can tell you that this is something I would be willing to pay for as a "subscriber" feature.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 26, 2007)

420 are you getting your emails now ? When the server died it was due to our databse using 512mb of ram, I have thown another 2 gigs in the server and that should keep us up and running until I find a a faster server. Wait till the clothing and stuff comes out I think you will all like it.


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 26, 2007)

negative. no emails since the outage. I did doublecheck my settings and I'm still set to receive them. It's possible Yahoo is blocking them as spam but the timing seems to make that unlikely.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 26, 2007)

I made a couple modifications... see if that works for you.

Rollitup


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 27, 2007)

and I am now getting messages. Thanks for the help!


----------



## pauliojr (Jan 30, 2007)

rollitup said:


> 420 thanks for the offer, let me get us transfered over to the new server and then Im going to add a couple more ads, I don't really like taking money from people and not giving them anything. I am having hoodies being made up etc... so the store should be ready hopefully soon. If anything happens to the website due to legal reason the forum will be closed and I will notify every user personally through email. If you can't access the site then it just means we are having growing pains.
> 
> rollitup


I can not wait until the store opens!!! I would love to wear a Roll it up hoodie. I will make a contribution once I get some money lol. You are doing an awesome job on the site. I am on all the time. I've been addicted ever since I found it!! Congrats on over "5500" users by the way. The " " was meant to be because I'm sure they're not all active lol. Anway...keep it up!!!!!


----------



## stinky (Jan 30, 2007)

420penguin said:


> russ0r.... last I heard rollitup isn't storing any information as far as IPs. If you've revealed something in a post that could let you be identified....not so sure he could fix that during a raid.
> 
> rollitup.... I hear you about not wanting to take money for nothing. But I understand about websites and how they grow. On the other hand you seem fairly technical as you used the word whois while we were hanging out the other day. But here's my thing. My email notifications for posts seem to have died right around when the webhost died. Did you shut that service off or is there something wrong with my account? And if you did shut them off due to overhead I can tell you that this is something I would be willing to pay for as a "subscriber" feature.


Speaking as a xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxI submit a warrant...(if i was even in that capacity these days..xxxxxxxxxxxmake more money, and i have a lack of moral fortitude...or at least a different moral fortitude) Anyhow i submit a warrant, the sight saise oh ok we will cooperate. The sight notifies its hosting service just before they burn files, the hosting service saise we will cooperate but they really wont because they are affraid of legal liabilities for something they had on server drives they own. End of story and no one gets in trouble. I have xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx in the end no matter how much proof you have, it all means nothing because the hosting service gives you a reach around.

I really wouldnt worry even if roll got caught for something.


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 31, 2007)

stinky, I'm not going to attempt to convince you that rollitup isn't storing IPs. I'm so suspicious that I'm using anonymous browsing 100% in order to get to this website. And I don't know rollitup in real life.


----------



## stinky (Jan 31, 2007)

This may worry you, however last year the supreme court ruled anything said in a internet forum can not be used as evidence since it is intended for entertainment/eduacational use. This was spurred because a man said he was going to kill someone in a forum... then someone did it.. he was found guilty but then all his evidence was invalidated because of this ruling, then he was released. Take it for what you will but personally speaking as someone who has served such warrants, and then been a consultant in the private sector as a systems engineer, i wouldnt worry. How many IP addresses go here a day? thousands? hundreds of thousands? try linking one of those to an account, it wont happen.

But by all means if it suits you, then continue to be paranoid.


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 31, 2007)

right, so follow me here.

a) someone else complains about how commenting here can be dangerous.
b) I mention how, if rollitup is straight, that we're safe here
c) you mention how that if he was under pressure he might crack
d) I mention how that doesn't matter as I protect myself via browsing anonymously.
e) you mention that I'm paranoid and that the evidence couldn't be used anyhow. 

Before I even consider going any further, just double check what I said to make sure that I'm not confusing what you're saying.


----------



## stinky (Jan 31, 2007)

no not correct, C should be, he would submit to a warrant since he is legally required to but it wouldnt do any good due to ISP's covering things up to avoid liabilitys. A very common thing. E is correct, you are well protected in the US in these circumstances as long as your evidence ends with your posting. Illegal evidence can not be used to attain a warrant. If said warrant is attained via illegal evidence, everything found under that warrant is also inadmicible. And yes your being paranoid.


----------



## stinky (Jan 31, 2007)

Heres the ruling pertaining to forums back in 1996, and there is a long line of cases there on after siting that. Like i said my personal involvement was with one pertaining to a capital crime the prosecutor representing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx my team had filed got his ass handed to him because of this. ACLU does it again.
Reno v. American Civil Liberties Union, 117 S.Ct. 2329, 138 L.Ed.2d 874 (1997)

But anyhow just look up supreme courtm internet forum free speech, and there will be a slue of info to probably make you feal more comfortable. The only thing at this point you can get in trouble for is child porn, and defamation of a government official. How any other capital crime doesnt fall in the same boat is beyond me but such is the case with current case law.

By the way roll, sorry for hijacking your thread, If i have any further comment ill refrain from posting here and bring it to the political section.


----------



## pauliojr (Feb 2, 2007)

420penguin said:


> stinky, I'm not going to attempt to convince you that rollitup isn't storing IPs. I'm so suspicious that I'm using anonymous browsing 100% in order to get to this website. And I don't know rollitup in real life.


How do you surf anonymously 420 penguin?


----------



## stinky (Feb 2, 2007)

google proxy service, there are free ones, but when it comes to uploading pictures you will require one of these pay ones or make third party arrangements, if you look in your options there is a section for setting up a proxy server if you are willing to pay the funds for it. Most proxy servers have the same ability to record IP's you are just paying more or less for a firewall that is outside your network to check everything and pass it on to you to prevent cookies that sort of thing. They are not in fact all that anonmous. We use one at work for all our bandwidth to keep our internal network secure with a proxy on the perimiter network.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 4, 2007)

Paulio, 

I use a broswer that's called torpark. It's a bit annoying as it's slow and you have to refresh web pages fairly often. But it's nice to be untraceable. This is the link to it:

Torrify


----------



## 7xstall (Feb 5, 2007)

also: FreeProxyLists.Com


IE is not a privacy friendly browser, though it is technically the best, so keep in mind that some browsers will "tip their hand" in some cases...

if you really are paranoid proxy and clear your cache often...prob a good idea not to say anything stupid on a website too.


----------



## pauliojr (Feb 5, 2007)

420penguin said:


> Paulio,
> 
> I use a broswer that's called torpark. It's a bit annoying as it's slow and you have to refresh web pages fairly often. But it's nice to be untraceable. This is the link to it:
> 
> Torrify


Thank you kind sir. I will check that out.


----------

